# charging 3 batteries and wiring questions for trolling motor



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I have 2 banks of batteries. 1st bank is just one 12 volt for starting and accessories. 2nd bank is 2 12 volts in series for 24 volt trolling motor. I have a perko switch I am installing so I can switch back and forth between two 12 volt batteries (one off of each bank) as well as a three bank mounted charger to make it easier once I get back to the dock. 

My question is: I have not seen anyone use the boat's own alternator to charge any more than one or two batteries max.

Is there a reason to not setup another switch to allow you to charge all 3 batteries at 12 volts while under power from your boat's charging system. I have a johnson 4 stroke 115. is it an amp issue? Once I leave the dock if I want to use the trolling motor all day I cannot as the batteries do not last all day and I cannot charge all 3 with the boat charging system.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

It can be done easy enough but I'm not sure it would be that effective. I don't know the amp output of your motor but spreading that between three batteries would make very little difference in trolling motor run time at the end of the day, especially if you are fishing more than you are running. Up-sizing the trolling batteries is what I would do.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

This is exactly what you are talking it takes sequence swithces and a master switch, they must be shut of and turned on in a sequence for charging and then discharge or use notice the numberical order at the top of the switch panel.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Much simpler and no thought required would be to parallel 2 automatic charging relays off of the motor and wire one to each of the batteries. No switching to remember. Hook them up and forget them.

info
http://bluesea.com/viewresource/1366

the device
http://bluesea.com/products/7610


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Some of the stuff I see here....I just shake my head. 

It's soooooo much simplier with this.

http://www.yandina.com/NewCatalog.htm

*TROLLBRIDGE24 - A 12 TO 24 VOLT BATTERY CHARGER/COMBINER*



The motor you have is a 115 Suzuki that is painted White. It has a 40amp alt on it.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

got a 115 johnson 4 stroke. This is some good info- let me sort through this and see what I decide to do. Right now I just hooked it up the traditional way- no ability to charge all 3 batteries under power, but can switch back and forth between main bettery for starting and one of the trolling motor batteries.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

That trollbridge 24 looks GREAT! the C100 may work too. THANK YOU!


----------

